# Thanks Griv!



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just finished watching Griv's new DVD for the second time. In only two weeks after shoring up my form and alinement through Griv's advice, my sight picture is so much steadier I can't believe it! I'm working on the 10 yard drill now. Thanks for all the great info Griv. Anyone who wants to up their game a few notches should get this DVD! I would also like to thank Bill Haymaker for the great customer service!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

He don't come around heere no more.


----------



## archery4me (Dec 28, 2006)

GRIV would like to convey his thanks for your review. He is very glad that you have been able to improve your stability and are getting great results. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Like to give a big + 1 to these videos lots of the stuff i have been doing since Frank put his videos out and before. but these gave me lots of good in site and information as well as things to work on after viewing these two.
highly recommended.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Where can I get Griv's dvd on shooting BT?
Thanks...


----------



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

You can order at www.grivtech.com you won't be sorry!


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

Griv's videos are great it pointed out alot of things that I was doing wrong,I was getting by,but this improved me big time. Thanks!!!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------

